# Need help with lab code, please



## dballard2004 (Apr 4, 2008)

Does CPT code 86318 require a blood draw to use the code? There is some disagreement in my office about this. Thanks.


----------



## jharrell (Apr 9, 2008)

I looked this code up in encoderpro.com and here is what the description says

This code is may be requested as single step qualitative or semi-quantitative immunoassay to identify the presence of a specific infectious agent antibodies. Specimen is serum. Method is immunoassay. Single step methods frequently use a reagent strip for the specific antibody. 

Since it says specimen serum then yes I would think to use a VP or a finger stick.

Jessica Harrell, CPC


----------



## dballard2004 (Apr 9, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, but one of the docs at one of my site disagrees with me about this.  I appreciate your help.  Thanks so much!


----------

